# Wego Tour 09 - Abilene TX May 30th



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

was looking for this one but couldnt find it  looking forward to this show :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whos all going out to this show?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

sabor a mi will be in the house


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 29 2009, 09:21 AM~13727446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammit are they going to? :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTMFT :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 29 2009, 04:09 PM~13732924
> *dammit are they going to?  :biggrin:
> *


uuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmm

































































































































no :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 29 2009, 06:39 PM~13733848
> *uuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmm
> no :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: lol ..


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

Tryin 2 get ready 4 this show :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

in 29 days


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

count me in i will be there.


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

BUMP


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

uhhm being a wwt event,should be a good one..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

We will be there.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## cadillac_rollin (Mar 14, 2003)

possible entry :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Count DFW/Ent & Latinfest Crew in i will be there.


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@May 3 2009, 02:31 PM~13771623
> *uhhm being a wwt event,should be a good one..
> *


What up Big Mike u goin 2 this show


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

Gonna see if me an tha crew can put this one back together gotta put it 2 a vote


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

We are trying to make it, see how things go for Oklahoma City first.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Central Texas boyz


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT 

i know Central Texas gonna be reppin at this show


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

IT SHOULD BE GOOD! ILL BE THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Just got back into town. Getting car ready for show!


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

WEST TEXAS will b in tha house :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@May 12 2009, 04:32 PM~13865730
> *WEST TEXAS will b in tha house :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


you takin your hopper?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 12 2009, 04:29 PM~13866502
> *you takin your hopper?
> *


Still workin on it. I should b done by then


----------



## cadillac_rollin (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@May 14 2009, 07:03 AM~13882898
> *Still workin on it. I should b done by then
> *


It will be there


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by cadillac_rollin_@May 14 2009, 10:43 AM~13885079
> *It will be there
> *


 :0 :worship: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

So where is the after party going to be?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@May 20 2009, 07:17 PM~13951154
> *So where is the after party going to be?
> *


x2


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 20 2009, 10:39 PM~13954176
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

YOU KNOW I WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

odessa will try 2 b there


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Lubbock will be in tha hop see everyone in tha pit . get off tha comp bobby and get tha regal ready. u too sergio come and break those pumps in at this show .


----------



## ol' school rida (Jun 6, 2008)

Bout time they had a lo-lo car show in Abilene. Should be good ill be there!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

<<<<<< will be there :0


----------



## Never Change (Nov 25, 2007)

NEVER CHANGE RECORDS WILL BE THERE


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ol' school rida_@May 25 2009, 07:35 PM~13993601
> *Bout time they had a lo-lo car show in Abilene. Should be good ill be there!
> *



SO YOU WILL HAVE YOUR RIDE IN? AND YEA IT IS ABOUT TIME BUT WE NEED TO SUPPORT IT THATS THE PROBLEM IN THIS TOWN EVERYONE SAYS THATS WHAT THEY WANT BUT DONT WANNA SUPPORT SHIT REAL TALK


----------



## blaznlow79 (Mar 31, 2008)

Ghetto Dreams will be there


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

ANYBODY PERFORMING @ THIS SHOW ?


----------



## DownIIClown (Oct 3, 2007)

DOWN II CLOWN CC will be there


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT :angel:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@May 27 2009, 07:28 PM~14019511
> *SO YOU WILL HAVE YOUR RIDE IN? AND YEA IT IS ABOUT TIME BUT WE NEED TO SUPPORT IT THATS THE PROBLEM IN THIS TOWN EVERYONE SAYS THATS WHAT THEY WANT BUT DONT WANNA SUPPORT SHIT REAL TALK
> *


x2 homie we got tha same problem in Angelo


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Saturday is almost here.


----------



## ol' school rida (Jun 6, 2008)

Ill be there but ride still needs some more work done to it before it looks decent. I'll be there with my homies from Royalty C.C.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i b there


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ol' school rida_@May 29 2009, 06:50 AM~14034427
> *Ill be there but ride still needs some more work done to it before it looks decent. I'll be there with my homies from Royalty C.C.
> *



THATS COOL HOMIE WELL I WILL SEE YOU GUYS UP THERE...WHO ALL FROM ROYALTY IS GONNA SHOW? 


WHAT UP FREDDIE SEE YOU AT THE SHOW HOMIE GONNA TRY AND THROW A BBQ SOME TIME I WILL CALL YOU SO YOU CAN DROP BUY...


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@May 28 2009, 04:28 PM~14028022
> *x2 homie we got tha same problem in Angelo
> *



SHIT WELL LET ME KNOW ABOUT ALL THE SHOW GOING DOWN OVER THERE HOMIE IM THERE ALL THE TIME ANYWAY...MAYBE I CAN HIT YOU UP WHEN I GET OVER THERE


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

SHOW SEEMS OK SO FAR PEOPLE ARE STILL MOVING IN


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

Just woke up. Got fuckd up last night not taken tha car but im still goin :thumbsup: hno:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*DALLAS LOWRIDERS IS IN THE HOP PIT. :biggrin: *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 30 2009, 12:28 PM~14046666
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS IS IN THE HOP PIT.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: pics


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 30 2009, 04:42 PM~14048096
> *:cheesy: pics
> *


POST UP TONITE HOMIE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 30 2009, 05:16 PM~14048264
> *POST UP TONITE HOMIE
> *


orale


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

tempest. bike took best of show again. :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

SORRY FOR THA SHITTY PICS!!!


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@May 30 2009, 10:36 PM~14050282
> *
> *


 :0 that car doing it..  on 13s


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@May 30 2009, 09:40 PM~14049342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wut did this car place


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@May 30 2009, 10:36 PM~14050282
> *
> *


that picture looks good homie


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

It was a good turn out in the hop at the show,but i do have to say a bit unorganized.D town was reppin at the show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@May 31 2009, 12:21 AM~14050605
> *It was a good turn out in the hop at the show,but i do have to say a bit unorganized.D town was reppin at the show. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

one sweet azz truck


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@May 30 2009, 11:21 PM~14050605
> *It was a good turn out in the hop at the show,but i do have to say a bit unorganized.D town was reppin at the show. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YEA THERE WAS A GOOD TURNOUT AND WAS UNORGANIZED BUT ALSO THIS WAS THA BIGGEST CAR SHOW THAT I HAVE SEEN I ABILENE SO FAR!!! HOPEFULLY IF ITS BACK NEXT YEAR IT WILL BE BETTER ORGANIZED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

YEA GOOD SHOW HOPE ITS BACK NEXT YEAR.


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

looks like it was a really good show, ima be out there for sure next year!


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

NOW THATZ A BAD AZZ RIDE!!!! :biggrin: 

DAMN,I MISS MY CAR....SHOULD OF NEVER SOLD IT


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@May 31 2009, 04:20 PM~14054377
> * :0  :0  :0
> *


 13 or 14 or other


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

WISH I COULD HAVE TAKIN MORE PICS BUT MY CAM WAS FULL AND DIDNT HAVE MY OTHER MEMORY CARD


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@May 31 2009, 03:19 PM~14054375
> *
> *


What u mean by wanna be suburb?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

at 1st no one wanted to hit up this page now everyone on here :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Im waitin city boy214


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@May 31 2009, 10:27 PM~14058006
> *Im waitin city boy214
> *





X2


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

MASSSS PUTTTTTTTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Where did u go city boy214? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

how did the brown ranger from lubbock do


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 1 2009, 12:08 AM~14058816
> *how did the brown ranger from lubbock do
> *


did real good. i think he measured up at 50"!


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@May 31 2009, 09:00 PM~14057119
> *13 or 14 or other
> *



:roflmao: *other!!*


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

I WAS DOING SOME IMPORTANT STUFF...CAN'T ALWAYS BE ON HERE RECEPTIONING  WHEN U MAIL A LETTER OUT WHAT DO U PUT AS A RETURN ADDRESS DALLAS, TX OR IRVING TX? YEAH THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT IRIVING IS A SUBURB. AND AS FOR THE CADDY, IT HAS 14s. :0 :0 AND I KNOW IRVING CUSTOM1 IS CEASAR SPEAKING BUT YOU DO NOT HAVE ANY ROOM TO TALK BECAUSE THE LAST TIME I REMEMBER YOU SAID YOU WERE GOING TO BUILD YOUR OWN CAR BUT I HAVE NOT SEEN SHIT. SO SEE U NEXT TIME


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@May 31 2009, 03:04 AM~14051323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jun 1 2009, 03:44 AM~14059270
> *did real good. i think he measured up at 50"!
> *


Did they disqualify la tejan after all?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

It was a long drive, but the show was great. Hope to see ya'll in victoria.


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Jun 1 2009, 12:08 PM~14062385
> *Did they disqualify la tejan after all?
> *


not sure bro but it was tight whenever he kept hoppn his shit till in stood on tha ass end!!!


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

It was a badass show just a little 2 hot when tha hop started :biggrin:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Jun 1 2009, 08:09 PM~14065873
> *It was a badass show just a little 2 hot when tha hop started :biggrin:
> *


Enjoyed a few cold ones in the shade.


----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jun 1 2009, 08:52 PM~14067840
> *what u think  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought this was lowriding


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jun 1 2009, 11:03 AM~14061858
> *I WAS DOING SOME IMPORTANT STUFF...CAN'T ALWAYS BE ON HERE RECEPTIONING    WHEN U MAIL A LETTER OUT WHAT DO U PUT AS A RETURN ADDRESS DALLAS, TX OR IRVING TX? YEAH THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT IRIVING IS A SUBURB. AND AS FOR THE CADDY, IT HAS 14s. :0  :0  AND I KNOW IRVING CUSTOM1 IS CEASAR SPEAKING BUT YOU DO NOT HAVE ANY ROOM TO TALK BECAUSE THE LAST TIME I REMEMBER YOU SAID YOU WERE GOING TO BUILD YOUR OWN CAR BUT I HAVE NOT SEEN SHIT. SO SEE U NEXT TIME
> *


And last time i also told u and all the bad boys crew that u all dont have any cars,Gilbert said they wer all his cars.So witch one is urs city boy214?And if that blu cutluass is how the real dallas builds cars then i dnt want any part of it.That cutlass is folding in half is That how the real dallas does it .Its time 2 build another 1 cause this one didnt last to long.U DONT WANT ME TO BUILD ONE CITY BOY214.U all just now started hittin the bumper 8 months ago,Do u think the real dallas "bad boys"ben runnin the streets all these years,Think again cityboy214 cause these 972cityboys ben wippin yals asses for years.Real cars have low rider tires and wheels thats how we do it in the suburbs 13s and 14 rev not standard and white walls not blk wall trailer tires and all bumpers on cars.Put trailer tires on trailers .And thats real talk my *****.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

But i got 2 giv it 2 u the cadi did good ,dnt think the messure on the stick was accurate but it did good.Now i would like to see that same cadi with a front bumper and real lowrider wheels and tires now that would be perfect.I do give credit were credit is do.Now the olds did hit bumper but didnt go higher than that wht regal.If u dnt bealeve it i will post a pic of the viedio of the show wer we have it at 66inches.Their was a person taken vedio behind the stick sho we can play back the vedio.The blu olds is at 63 or 64 max.


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

[Real cars have low rider tires and wheels thats how we do it in the suburbs 13s and 14 rev not standard and white walls not blk wall trailer tires and all bumpers on cars.Put trailer tires on trailers .And thats real talk my *****.    
[/quote]
X2 :0


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Jun 1 2009, 06:39 PM~14066166
> *Enjoyed a few cold ones in the shade.
> *


Thanx 4 wavin me down :angry: j/k I needed 1 but i had 2 drive back an it was just me an my chavalo :biggrin: maybe next time


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@May 31 2009, 09:08 PM~14057224
> *WISH I COULD HAVE TAKIN MORE PICS BUT MY CAM WAS FULL AND DIDNT HAVE MY OTHER MEMORY CARD
> *


2 all tha homies from LENETOWN just got a call from a homeboy havin a show this sunday dont have a flyer but call this number 4 more info 325-947-8307 ask 4 Ray Canales


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jun 1 2009, 03:42 PM~14063834
> *not sure bro but it was tight whenever he kept hoppn his shit till in stood on tha ass end!!!
> *


no we didnt.....theres just a bunch off haterz out there tryn to get us out ! but we still got first in the truck hop class! :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Jun 1 2009, 01:08 PM~14062385
> *Did they disqualify la tejan after all?
> *


no we didnt get disq. there just hating.....210 took first on the truck hop! "again"


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 2 2009, 11:05 AM~14071158
> *no we didnt.....theres just a bunch off haterz out there tryn to get us out ! but we still got first in the truck hop class! :biggrin:
> *


la tejana was hittn them big inches homie!!!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

like I told you last time, build your own car then you can talk shit unless you don't have one let me know and i'll let you have one. i don't know why you are talking shit about the car cracking and buckleing up, don't stay too busy looking at my set up, you should spend a little time looking at where its cracking and why. if you have a video of the regal hittin 66 why have you not posted that,:dunno: i figured as fast as you run your mouth that video would have been the 1st one up and when i do build another one (which belive me its coming) that will be my 2nd and you STILL have not brought your own out so save your shit talking and come see me in san antonio and let me know what you have to say then  :buttkick:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Had a blast at the show, even though the hop off was hot as f*$k....


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 2 2009, 06:55 PM~14074879
> *Had a blast at the show, even though the hop off was hot as f*$k....
> *



X2


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Anybody going to Victoria on the 14th?


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Jun 2 2009, 12:40 PM~14070900
> *2 all tha homies from LENETOWN just got a call from a homeboy havin a show this sunday dont have a flyer but call this number 4 more info 325-947-8307 ask 4 Ray Canales
> *



DID YOU FIND OUT ANY MORE ABOUT THIS SHOW


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Jun 3 2009, 04:20 PM~14085919
> *DID YOU FIND OUT ANY MORE ABOUT THIS SHOW
> *


pm sent


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 2 2009, 01:16 PM~14071280
> *no we didnt get disq. there just hating.....210 took first on the truck hop! "again"
> *


Where are y'all located?


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Jun 3 2009, 07:52 PM~14087372
> *Where are y'all located?
> *


were from san anto but were doing all are cars at my hs (backyard)but lookin into opening a shop in about a year....


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jun 2 2009, 02:01 PM~14072143
> *la tejana was hittn them big inches homie!!!
> *


hell yeah its in the 90s homie single pump 8 batteries....AND ITS LEAD/WEIGHT FREE!! LOL ITS ALL POWER HOMIE NO WEIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> [Real cars have low rider tires and wheels thats how we do it in the suburbs 13s and 14 rev not standard and white walls not blk wall trailer tires and all bumpers on cars.Put trailer tires on trailers .And thats real talk my *****.


X2 :0
[/quote]
MAN YALL SAY WE ALWAYS TALK SHIT ABOUT YALL TRUNKS FULL OF LEAD/WEIGHT AND THATS Y ALL YALLS CARS FLOAT SO MUCH.....BUT YALL ARE ALWAYS CRYN ABOUT THE BIG TIRES!! COME ON ARE WE GONA HOP OR CRY ABOUT TIRES???? I KNOW YALL HAVE ALOT OF WEIGHT IN YALLS CARS CUZ U CAN TELL RIGHT OFF THE BACK BUT I DONT GIVE A FUK CUZ IM READY TO HOP WITH ALL POWER HOMIE I DONT NEED THE WEIGHT..... IF YALL NEED TO PUT WEIGHT TO GET YALLS CARS UP THEN USE IT!!!! EVERYONE HAS THERE STYLES HOMIE IF U DONT LIKE BIG TIRE O WELL HERES A TISSUE HOMIE!! SEE YALL IN AUSTIN !!


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Was that ur regal ?


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> X2 :0


MAN YALL SAY WE ALWAYS TALK SHIT ABOUT YALL TRUNKS FULL OF LEAD/WEIGHT AND THATS Y ALL YALLS CARS FLOAT SO MUCH.....BUT YALL ARE ALWAYS CRYN ABOUT THE BIG TIRES!! COME ON ARE WE GONA HOP OR CRY ABOUT TIRES???? I KNOW YALL HAVE ALOT OF WEIGHT IN YALLS CARS CUZ U CAN TELL RIGHT OFF THE BACK BUT I DONT GIVE A FUK CUZ IM READY TO HOP WITH ALL POWER HOMIE I DONT NEED THE WEIGHT..... IF YALL NEED TO PUT WEIGHT TO GET YALLS CARS UP THEN USE IT!!!! EVERYONE HAS THERE STYLES HOMIE IF U DONT LIKE BIG TIRE O WELL HERES A TISSUE HOMIE!! SEE YALL IN AUSTIN !!
[/quote]
I heard that!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, _spider 53_

_:wave: GOOD AFTERNOON SIR  _


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> X2 :0


MAN YALL SAY WE ALWAYS TALK SHIT ABOUT YALL TRUNKS FULL OF LEAD/WEIGHT AND THATS Y ALL YALLS CARS FLOAT SO MUCH.....BUT YALL ARE ALWAYS CRYN ABOUT THE BIG TIRES!! COME ON ARE WE GONA HOP OR CRY ABOUT TIRES???? I KNOW YALL HAVE ALOT OF WEIGHT IN YALLS CARS CUZ U CAN TELL RIGHT OFF THE BACK BUT I DONT GIVE A FUK CUZ IM READY TO HOP WITH ALL POWER HOMIE I DONT NEED THE WEIGHT..... IF YALL NEED TO PUT WEIGHT TO GET YALLS CARS UP THEN USE IT!!!! EVERYONE HAS THERE STYLES HOMIE IF U DONT LIKE BIG TIRE O WELL HERES A TISSUE HOMIE!! SEE YALL IN AUSTIN !!
[/quote]
:uh: 19 inches aint cutting it homie single pump regal,served once again by project 79 just like the viagra and i dont argue with the judges whatever they say and for the lead shit I like my gas leaded to spin my 13 x 7 reverse w/155 80 13 dont forget no ballon trailer tires,see you in austin u migth be surprized


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jun 4 2009, 12:45 PM~14094791
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, spider 53
> 
> ...


hello ma'am


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

REGAL HITTN!


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*looks like a good show to attend was there any trucks in the hop pit videos of them if they were???? wuz up venom65... * :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: VENOM65, el chamuco


WASSUP HOMIE


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 4 2009, 03:34 PM~14095269
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: VENOM65, el chamuco
> WASSUP HOMIE
> *


 *nothing much i see yall had fun there... the tejana is that big ford truck right??? who took first on the truck hop... *


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 4 2009, 01:04 PM~14093932
> *hell yeah its in the 90s homie single pump 8 batteries....AND ITS LEAD/WEIGHT FREE!! LOL ITS ALL POWER HOMIE NO WEIGHT! :biggrin:
> *


*which truck is it??? pics*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 4 2009, 01:37 PM~14095291
> *nothing much i see yall had fun there... the tejana is that big ford truck right??? who took first on the truck hop...
> *




I DIDNT GO TO THAT SHOW BUT SOME OF MY MEMBERS DID. BUT THE TEJANA I THINK IS A PINK RANGER. IT HITS REAL NICE DONT KNOW HOW HIGH THOUGH.


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 4 2009, 03:41 PM~14095340
> *I DIDNT GO TO THAT SHOW BUT SOME OF MY MEMBERS DID. BUT THE TEJANA I THINK IS A PINK RANGER. IT HITS REAL NICE DONT KNOW HOW HIGH THOUGH.
> *


*orale now i know witch one i read up above doing 90s single gate 8 batts*


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

DONT GOT A VIDEO OF LA TEJANA BUT I GOT A PIC!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jun 4 2009, 03:03 PM~14096049
> *DONT GOT A VIDEO OF LA TEJANA BUT I GOT A PIC!!!
> 
> 
> ...


dammit......  :thumbsup:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Jun 4 2009, 12:43 PM~14094259
> *Was that ur regal ?
> *


the blue one was a friend of our but it wasnt hitting right....should be ready for the austin show.


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jun 4 2009, 04:03 PM~14096049
> *DONT GOT A VIDEO OF LA TEJANA BUT I GOT A PIC!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THATS RIGHT SINGLE PUMP 8 BATTERIES....NICE PIC BRO THANX! :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 4 2009, 02:43 PM~14095353
> *orale now i know witch one i read  up above doing 90s single gate 8 batts
> *


THATS RIGHT SINGLE PUMP 8 BATTS 96 :biggrin: INCHES......AND SHE BUIRED THE ASS END !


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 4 2009, 06:18 PM~14097228
> *the blue one was a friend of our but it wasnt hitting right....should be ready for the austin show.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jun 4 2009, 01:49 PM~14094834
> *hello ma'am
> *


FIRST OF ALL U DIDNT BEAT VIAGRA HOMIE SO GET IT RIGHT!!! IM ONE UR 0 BRO AND WELL SEE WATS UP IN AUSTIN! AND THE REGAL FUKD UP BRO SO WAT! SHIT HAPPENS VATO JUST LIKE YALLS CADDY BROKE TO AND GOT BEAT BE BAD BOYZ!! SHIT HAPPENZ!


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 4 2009, 02:39 PM~14095311
> *which truck is it??? pics
> *


LA TEJANA THA PINK AND WHITE ONE HOMIE FORD RANGER! 210 HARDHITTERZ!!


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 4 2009, 07:30 PM~14097335
> *LA TEJANA THA PINK AND WHITE ONE HOMIE FORD RANGER!  210 HARDHITTERZ!!
> *


*o i thought yours was the creamy colored one.... also ranger single 8 batts...i guess i got them confuse..*


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 4 2009, 07:26 PM~14097289
> *FIRST OF ALL U DIDNT BEAT VIAGRA HOMIE SO GET IT RIGHT!!!  IM ONE UR 0 BRO AND WELL SEE WATS UP IN AUSTIN! AND THE REGAL FUKD UP BRO SO WAT! SHIT HAPPENS VATO JUST LIKE YALLS CADDY BROKE TO AND GOT BEAT BE BAD BOYZ!!    SHIT HAPPENZ!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 4 2009, 07:31 PM~14097924
> *o i thought yours was the creamy colored one.... also  ranger single 8 batts...i guess i got them confuse..
> *


no the pink ones ours (la tejana)....were gona have about 2 trucks and 3 cars at the austin show...  are yall going?


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 4 2009, 05:26 PM~14097289
> *FIRST OF ALL U DIDNT BEAT VIAGRA HOMIE SO GET IT RIGHT!!!  IM ONE UR 0 BRO AND WELL SEE WATS UP IN AUSTIN! AND THE REGAL FUKD UP BRO SO WAT! SHIT HAPPENS VATO JUST LIKE YALLS CADDY BROKE TO AND GOT BEAT BE BAD BOYZ!!    SHIT HAPPENZ!
> *


i dont now what caddy you talking about cause we did not build that car the owner did and he is individuals so you get it right and about viagra you now i served that car you said it yourself you dont want me to pull the video out again so people can hear you saing it(the only reason your car is higher is because of the 4 link)and you now yall built that blue regal so that makes it 2-0 about bad boys i give them props cause they are hitting end of story


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 4 2009, 05:21 PM~14097252
> *THATS RIGHT SINGLE PUMP 8 BATTS 96 :biggrin:  INCHES......AND SHE  BUIRED THE ASS END !
> *


dont forget homie that needs to come back down so it was like 70 or something like that


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 5 2009, 12:45 AM~14100653
> *no the pink ones ours (la tejana)....were gona have about 2 trucks and 3 cars at the austin show...  are yall going?
> *


*when is that show gonna be???*


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jun 5 2009, 01:28 AM~14101301
> *i dont now what caddy you talking about cause we did not build that car the owner did and he is individuals so you get it right and about viagra you now i served that car you said it yourself you dont want me to pull the video out again so people can hear you saing it(the only reason your car is higher is because of the 4 link)and you now yall built that blue regal so that makes it 2-0 about bad boys i give them props cause they are hitting end of story
> *


bitch u get it right! i said ur car should be gettn higher u got a 4 link and a shit load of weight and i didnt.....and i beat that piece of shit 79 so i got 1 win on u and u aint got shit on viagra....the scale aint gona lie they handed me the money so that tells u i won so quit crying we'll see wat happens in austin...and as far as that regal it broke so thats the end of my story! see u in austin!


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jun 5 2009, 01:28 AM~14101301
> *i dont now what caddy you talking about cause we did not build that car the owner did and he is individuals so you get it right and about viagra you now i served that car you said it yourself you dont want me to pull the video out again so people can hear you saing it(the only reason your car is higher is because of the 4 link)and you now yall built that blue regal so that makes it 2-0 about bad boys i give them props cause they are hitting end of story
> *


and when are yall coming to my city ? we went to urs and yall didnt sho up! if u think ur all chingon then come to the san antonio show....ill bet u some money again and hopfully u dont back down like u did in austin remember i told yall ill get my car back off the trailer if we bet some cash and yall didnt wat to! and i have a street car coming out JUST for u homie! single pump 8 batts. and with no weight! :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jun 5 2009, 01:31 AM~14101315
> *dont forget homie that needs to come back down so it was like 70 or something like that
> *


and as for la tejana it does come back down ! 90 inchs plus! look at the videos on youtube type in (truck hop la tejana) and u tell me if it comes back dont!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

wow it's getting serious up in here homie. Just show them @ the next show. (not takeing any sides either). Hop what you got, and hope you brought enough.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

View My Video


it dont seem to me like you wanted to cooperate looks like ur scared cuz u got humiliated ***** .02 cents watch for ur self!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

View Msy Video 


oho oh oh oh oh oh oh viagra u beter watch this!!!!!ha ha ha ha ha ha ha !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ha


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

wow


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Jun 5 2009, 09:47 AM~14103705
> *wow
> *


x2


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Jun 5 2009, 10:03 AM~14103335
> *View My Video
> it dont seem to me like you wanted to cooperate looks like ur scared cuz u got humiliated ***** .02 cents watch for ur self!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


listin to the guy wearin the hat even he said viagra hit 58 and the 79 hit 55...even he said i won! but like i said b4 and ill say it again ACTION SPEAKS LOUDER THAN WORDS! ill bet anybody cash at the austin show lets just keep it like that so till then we'll see wats up and as for that wedo dude... he almost got laid out for mouthing off thanx for his buddys he didnt...so the way i see it u gotta give respect to get respect homie.....so will see wats up in the austin show...peace!


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

wow x3


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Sup shoestrang


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 5 2009, 08:41 AM~14103095
> *bitch u get it right! i said ur car should be gettn higher u got a 4 link and a shit load of weight and i didnt.....and i  beat that piece of shit 79 so i got 1 win on u and u aint got shit on viagra....the scale aint gona lie they handed me the money so that tells u i won so quit crying we'll see wat happens in austin...and as far as that regal it broke so thats the end of my story! see u in austin!
> *


 :0 :worship:


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 5 2009, 09:48 AM~14103199
> *and when are yall coming to my city ? we went to urs and yall didnt sho up! if u think ur all chingon then come to the san antonio show....ill bet u some money again and hopfully u dont back down like u did in austin remember i told yall ill get my car back off the trailer if we bet some cash and yall didnt wat to! and i have a street car coming out JUST for u homie! single pump 8 batts. and with no weight! :biggrin:
> *


and no weight u just got to be kidding is that why the car had to be pushed on to the trailer or hope ur drimes come true and for the street car better be good and dont hide


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

ps dont copy others people 4 link or other things homeboy u will look like a fool :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Jun 5 2009, 07:55 PM~14107778
> *and no weight u just got to be kidding is that why the car had to be pushed on to the trailer or hope ur drimes come true and for the street car better be good and dont hide
> *


i tell u wat homboy u wana get in the mix i gotta truck for u homie....put ur money where ur mouth is!


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Jun 5 2009, 07:55 PM~14107778
> *and no weight u just got to be kidding is that why the car had to be pushed on to the trailer or hope ur drimes come true and for the street car better be good and dont hide
> *


wat about a 4 link?? i aint coping nobody wtf are u talkn about??


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

*yall bois getting crunk in here*


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Gangsta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

ote=210hardhitterz,Jun 6 2009, 10:01 AM~14111168]
i tell u wat homboy u wana get in the mix i gotta truck for u homie....put ur money where ur mouth is! 
[/quote]
well homie is it ur truck or what couse mine ride 13 nothing else and if ur ready well u put ur money where ur mouth is couse u can get sent home looking pertty bad


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> ote=210hardhitterz,Jun 6 2009, 10:01 AM~14111168]
> i tell u wat homboy u wana get in the mix i gotta truck for u homie....put ur money where ur mouth is!


well homie is it ur truck or what couse mine ride 13 nothing else and if ur ready well u put ur money where ur mouth is couse u can get sent home looking pertty bad    
[/quote]
let bet a grand suka....our homies went to ur turf u scared to come down south where people like u get buried if u do come down tell ur wife and kids bye bye on the scales in the streets san anto bitch if u got the balls...were ready just set the date!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jun 5 2009, 01:31 AM~14101315
> *dont forget homie that needs to come back down so it was like 70 or something like that
> *


wheres spider 53 at......u scared homie or wat i aint finsh with ya !


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 5 2009, 05:11 AM~14101761
> *when is that show gonna be???
> *


july 26 is when irving custom is gona get served! see yall there! :biggrin:


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> well homie is it ur truck or what couse mine ride 13 nothing else and if ur ready well u put ur money where ur mouth is couse u can get sent home looking pertty bad


let bet a grand suka....our homies went to ur turf u scared to come down south where people like u get buried if u do come down tell ur wife and kids bye bye on the scales in the streets san anto bitch if u got the balls...were ready just set the date!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]

now now homie u getting out of line dont need to bring the wife and kids couse u have one to so u now where we live and i now where u live so next time think of what u say couse life is a bitch and u know what i mean?????????????????????


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

:0 :0


> well homie is it ur truck or what couse mine ride 13 nothing else and if ur ready well u put ur money where ur mouth is couse u can get sent home looking pertty bad


let bet a grand suka....our homies went to ur turf u scared to come down south where people like u get buried if u do come down tell ur wife and kids bye bye on the scales in the streets san anto bitch if u got the balls...were ready just set the date!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]
:0


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 6 2009, 09:02 PM~14114919
> *wheres spider 53 at......u scared homie or wat i aint finsh with ya !
> *


you actually believe i'm here waiting to see what you going to reply get a life like i said 2-0 bye bye guero chancludo :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 6 2009, 09:05 PM~14114953
> *july 26 is when irving custom is gona get served! see yall there! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

[/quote]
let bet a grand suka....our homies went to ur turf u scared to come down south where people like u get buried if u do come down tell ur wife and kids bye bye on the scales in the streets san anto bitch if u got the balls...were ready just set the date!!! :biggrin:
[/quote

now u gettin out of line dog when u talking about people being buried and wife and kids n shit. i havnt said much but this shit here i thought this was about hopping but u just took it to a whole notha level with that comment


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> let bet a grand suka....our homies went to ur turf u scared to come down south where people like u get buried if u do come down tell ur wife and kids bye bye on the scales in the streets san anto bitch if u got the balls...were ready just set the date!!! :biggrin:


now now homie u getting out of line dont need to bring the wife and kids couse u have one to so u now where we live and i now where u live so next time think of what u say couse life is a bitch and u know what i mean?????????????????????
[/quote]
i aint got a wife or a kid ! and quit acting like ur gona do sumthing cuz u know u aint! and if u wana say sumthing step up leva ill be in austin show just look for me u cant miss me i got a big 13 on my neck....and ill be wear 210 hardhitterz! or we can do this where ever u want....so lets do the hopping first and after i woop ur ass in hopping ill kick ur ass too so wear u wana do this at? i wana see how brave u really are cuz u wana come at me all chingon so i wana see wat ur really about vato!


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jun 6 2009, 11:57 PM~14115802
> *you actually believe i'm here waiting to see what you going to reply get a life like i said 2-0 bye bye guero chancludo :biggrin:
> *


like i said and ill say it again puto u havent beat viagra so quit lying to urself and about the regal ok u did win that one but wtf it broke pendejo! idk y u think that 79 is so great bitch.... lets weigh the back wheels ill even make a scale for the back wheels and we can all see how much fukn weight yall put in them cars......look at all the hoppers out there none of are cars float like yalls.... everybody not just me is sayin yalls cars are weight down floaters!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

let bet a grand suka....our homies went to ur turf u scared to come down south where people like u get buried if u do come down tell ur wife and kids bye bye on the scales in the streets san anto bitch if u got the balls...were ready just set the date!!! :biggrin:
[/quote

now u gettin out of line dog when u talking about people being buried and wife and kids n shit. i havnt said much but this shit here i thought this was about hopping but u just took it to a whole notha level with that comment
[/quote]
and wtf ill get down in watever homboy these bitchs wana talk the shit well let them step up to the plate cuz down here in sa town we dont play homie these putos wana get all chingon with us and havent proved a fukn thing! i wanan see wat there really about! :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

let bet a grand suka....our homies went to ur turf u scared to come down south where people like u get buried if u do come down tell ur wife and kids bye bye on the scales in the streets san anto bitch if u got the balls...were ready just set the date!!! :biggrin:
[/quote

now u gettin out of line dog when u talking about people being buried and wife and kids n shit. i havnt said much but this shit here i thought this was about hopping but u just took it to a whole notha level with that comment
[/quote]
a thats my homboy talkn....but i have to back him up 110% cuz hes tired of everybody hating on us....but its watever and how ever yall wana take it only thing i can say about that comment is if that homeboy mazda 88 dont like it well do sumthing about it thats all i can say thats on them one on one...but anybody wana get in well thats where we all come in. (210) peace!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: cry baby and dont be getting to upset homie you migth get a heart attack you start with the bitch and pendejo and puto they must be your last names or first


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

uuuuuuuuu 13 and this is supost to be like gangster or something we dont do gangs we lowride and if you are so concerned on how our cars float then they must float preaty good for you to pay attention,dont forget ass well 13 x 7,V-8,and riding on the highway all day everyday homie i bet you cant do that with any of your cars with yall lowrider rules and shit.I tell you what homie keep on building your lowrider rules cars and trucks since there is a lot of lowrider magazine for you to got to and I will keep on building real lowriders that run and drive peace.p.s. lowrider rules cars are built for a magazine,street cars are my speciality and for the owners enjoyment.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

it is getting thick in here.


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jun 7 2009, 01:14 PM~14118608
> *uuuuuuuuu 13 and this is supost to be like gangster or something we dont do gangs we lowride and if you are so concerned on how our cars float then they must float preaty good for you to pay attention,dont forget ass well 13 x 7,V-8,and riding on the highway all day everyday homie i bet you cant do that with any of your cars with yall lowrider rules and shit.I tell you what homie keep on building your lowrider rules cars and trucks since there is a lot of lowrider magazine for you to got to and I will keep on building real lowriders that run and drive peace.p.s. lowrider rules cars are built for a magazine,street cars are my speciality and for the owners enjoyment.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jun 7 2009, 01:06 PM~14118545
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: cry baby and dont be getting to upset homie you migth get a heart attack you start with the bitch and pendejo and puto they must be your last names or first
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jun 7 2009, 01:14 PM~14118608
> *uuuuuuuuu 13 and this is supost to be like gangster or something we dont do gangs we lowride and if you are so concerned on how our cars float then they must float preaty good for you to pay attention,dont forget ass well 13 x 7,V-8,and riding on the highway all day everyday homie i bet you cant do that with any of your cars with yall lowrider rules and shit.I tell you what homie keep on building your lowrider rules cars and trucks since there is a lot of lowrider magazine for you to got to and I will keep on building real lowriders that run and drive peace.p.s. lowrider rules cars are built for a magazine,street cars are my speciality and for the owners enjoyment.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0
> *


yeah they float like a muthafukr y dont u try building a real lowrider rules car with no weight homie thats y yall never went to one cuz yall will get kick out with all that fukn extra weight and 5 inch extended a arms and if there so street legal y did u trailer all ur cars to the abilene show .....and as for gang bangin come on u know wat that 13 stands for...o and yall need to quit cryn about the tires ok its not are fault yall never been to the real lowrider mag show where every body goes by rule as well as the tire we all used to....i know there aint much lowrider mag shows but thats how we build our cars....u do them ur way and we do them our way plain and simple and my new single car is street legal and with NO 4 LINK! EVERY IS STILL IN THE FACTORY MOUNTS....


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Jun 7 2009, 06:54 PM~14120477
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YEAH THATS WAT I THOUGHT U AINT READY TO BE AT OUR LEVEL ...U AINT GOT NO CHANCE AGAINST LA TEJANA!!! (SINGLE PUMP 8 BATTS HITTIN 90 PLUS INCHS)      :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jun 7 2009, 01:06 PM~14118545
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: cry baby and dont be getting to upset homie you migth get a heart attack you start with the bitch and pendejo and puto they must be your last names or first
> *


U BETTER WATCH THAT MOUTH VATO CUZ U WONT BE HOPPIN UR CAR AT THE AUSTIN SHOW ....ULL BE ON THE FUKN GROUND SUKA!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*DAMN WHEN DID THIS TURN INTO THE GANG THREAD. THIS SHIT IS GETTING OUTTA HAND . KINDA RIDICULOUS I THINK YALL VATOS NEED TO REALIZE THIS IS JUST HOPPING AND THATS WHERE IT SHOULD END. IF U WIN, U WIN. IF U LOSE, U LOSE. END OF STORY QUE NO. AND YES I DO REP IRVING CUSTOMZ.*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: VENOM65, DFWEntertainment, teal62impala

WASSUP HOMIES


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 8 2009, 09:34 AM~14124665
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: VENOM65, DFWEntertainment, teal62impala
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 8 2009, 08:28 AM~14124636
> *DAMN WHEN DID THIS TURN INTO THE GANG THREAD. THIS SHIT IS GETTING OUTTA HAND . KINDA RIDICULOUS I THINK YALL VATOS NEED TO REALIZE THIS IS JUST HOPPING AND THATS WHERE IT SHOULD END. IF U WIN, U WIN. IF U LOSE, U LOSE. END OF STORY QUE NO. AND YES I DO REP IRVING CUSTOMZ.
> *


yeah thats wat im sayn but ur boy in the 79 runs his mouth to fukn much homeboy hes about to get knockd the fuk out so u should tell him that vato"a if u lose u lose better luck next time" cuz he keeps sayn he beat viagra when they handed me the 1st place money...the scale aint gona lie que no homeboy?? take the fukn lose and quit cryn  o and vatos like mazda88 wana talk all chingon and u call them out and they punk the fuk out....idk my boys are at the point where they just dont care wat happens theres just to much talkn and no fukn action....so yall give respect yall get respect samething goes for ceasar he walks up to our ranger and starts talkn about the lights and cryn about tires but the funny things is that vato dont even have a hopper so y talk shit if he aint got shit to back it up! but best thing to do is get ready for austin and keep this shit real and stop the kid shit cuz were all grow men here vato...so big tires or not weight or no weight lets just hop are cars and see wat happen on the scale and no cryn let the guy on the scale do his job.....peace homie!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_DAAAAAAYUM, I'LL BE SURE TO CARRY MY "9" TO THE AUSTIN SHOW :uh: J/K....ALL YOU GUYS ARE FREAKIN' NUTS :cheesy: 

JUST LOVE WHAT YOU DO & GET OVER IT ALREADY, TRY NOT TO LIVE UP TO THE STEREO-TYPICAL LIFE....YOU'RE GOIN' TO SCARE ALL THE SPECTATORS AWAY, U KNOW THE ONES THAT ATTEND & SUPPORT THESE EVENTS/LOG IN TO THIS WEBSITE. IF, A MODERATOR OF LAY IT LOW.COM GETS ON THIS THREAD THEY MIGHT BAN YOU SILLY MEN FROM THE SITE :dunno: JUST A LIL F.Y.I!


WE'LL SEE EVERYONE IN AUSTIN, UNTIL THEN BE NICE  :cheesy: _


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

GETTTIN HOT IN HERE


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 8 2009, 09:28 AM~14124636
> *DAMN WHEN DID THIS TURN INTO THE GANG THREAD. THIS SHIT IS GETTING OUTTA HAND . KINDA RIDICULOUS I THINK YALL VATOS NEED TO REALIZE THIS IS JUST HOPPING AND THATS WHERE IT SHOULD END. IF U WIN, U WIN. IF U LOSE, U LOSE. END OF STORY QUE NO. AND YES I DO REP IRVING CUSTOMZ.
> *


*x2 plus theres lil kids the future generation of lowriders at these shows looking up to yall hoppers, how stupid you gonna look fighting because somebody doesnt wanna take a loss, let the cars handle your bizzness*


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 8 2009, 08:47 AM~14125148
> *yeah thats wat im sayn but ur boy in the 79 runs his mouth to fukn much homeboy hes about to get knockd the fuk out so u should tell him that vato"a if u lose u lose better luck next time" cuz he keeps sayn he beat viagra when they handed me the 1st place money...the scale aint gona lie que no homeboy?? take the fukn lose and quit cryn  o and vatos like mazda88 wana talk all chingon and u call them out and they punk the fuk out....idk my boys are at the point where they just dont care wat happens theres just to much talkn and no fukn action....so yall give respect yall get respect samething goes for ceasar he walks up to our ranger and starts talkn about the lights and cryn about tires but the funny things is that vato dont even have a hopper so y talk shit if he aint got shit to back it up! but best thing to do is get ready for austin and keep this shit real and stop the kid shit cuz were all grow men here vato...so big tires or not weight or no weight lets just hop are cars and see wat happen on the scale and no cryn let the guy on the scale do his job.....peace homie!
> *


Dont need a car ,take all that money u want to bet and put it into that ranger cause its missin alot of parts.Build a complete car then talk shit,U still keep talkin bout peso,thats all i hear but our cars still look better and they look like low riders,thats what these shows r for rite.Im not gona build a half ass car and say i got somthg dont half step it home boy.If ur the king out in san anton then i would expect u to bring top notch cars so take that money and finish ur cars and make them look complete.If ur truck and cars r workin on all power then why u need to run trailer tires.Will the cars not work or hop with out those tires,is that what ur sayin.We hop on 155/80/13s how much smaller can we get,We have lux,and full size cars"real low riders"We have cars that people build low riders out off.Im not sayin that rangers cant be lo lows but its not what people choose when they think about when they build a lolow.I will say it again we dont hop trucks never have.We have v8 on just about every car so yes we do add peso but its on the frt end.This is not shit talkin but if u think it is then i see u r not on here for hoppin perpuses u somthg else in mind.What i have said here r facts not shit talkin.(972)513-3752 thats my number if u have any questions.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Jun 8 2009, 01:49 PM~14128330
> *Dont need a car ,take all that money u want to bet and put it into that ranger cause its missin alot of parts.Build a complete car then talk shit,U still keep talkin bout peso,thats all i hear but our cars still look better and they look like low riders,thats what these shows r for rite.Im not gona build a half ass car and say i got somthg dont half step it home boy.If ur the king out in san anton then i would expect u to bring top notch cars so take that money and finish ur cars and make them look complete.If ur truck and cars r workin on all power then why u need to run trailer tires.Will the cars not work or hop with out those tires,is that what ur sayin.We hop on 155/80/13s how much smaller can we get,We have lux,and full size cars"real low riders"We have cars that people build low riders out off.Im not sayin that rangers cant be lo lows but its not what people choose when they think about when they build a lolow.I will say it again we dont hop trucks never have.We have v8 on just about every car so yes we do add peso but its on the frt end.This is not shit talkin but if u think it is then i see u r not on here for hoppin perpuses u somthg else in mind.What i have said here r facts not shit talkin.(972)513-3752 thats my number if u have any questions.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 8 2009, 02:14 PM~14127953
> *x2 plus theres lil kids the future generation of lowriders at these shows looking up to yall hoppers, how stupid you gonna look fighting because somebody doesnt wanna take a loss, let the cars handle your bizzness
> *


yeah thats wat i said......homboy in the 79 monte (spider53) keeps cryn cuz i won in austin....try harder at the next show thats wat hopping all about!


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Jun 8 2009, 02:49 PM~14128330
> *Dont need a car ,take all that money u want to bet and put it into that ranger cause its missin alot of parts.Build a complete car then talk shit,U still keep talkin bout peso,thats all i hear but our cars still look better and they look like low riders,thats what these shows r for rite.Im not gona build a half ass car and say i got somthg dont half step it home boy.If ur the king out in san anton then i would expect u to bring top notch cars so take that money and finish ur cars and make them look complete.If ur truck and cars r workin on all power then why u need to run trailer tires.Will the cars not work or hop with out those tires,is that what ur sayin.We hop on 155/80/13s how much smaller can we get,We have lux,and full size cars"real low riders"We have cars that people build low riders out off.Im not sayin that rangers cant be lo lows but its not what people choose when they think about when they build a lolow.I will say it again we dont hop trucks never have.We have v8 on just about every car so yes we do add peso but its on the frt end.This is not shit talkin but if u think it is then i see u r not on here for hoppin perpuses u somthg else in mind.What i have said here r facts not shit talkin.(972)513-3752 thats my number if u have any questions.
> *


 hahahah u say i always bring up the peso....ur alway talkn shit about tires vato ! look homeboy lets just hop and fuk all excuses ok......our cars are competition cars they dont look very pretty but they fukn fly and still pass for the lowrider vegas shows(la tejana and thats real car shows)....and idk y u keep sayn there all street cars if they are then y did you trailer them to abilene??? o and another thing i heard now that ur talkn about peso....i heard u cracked the frame in half of the tomb raider and it was reinforce how in the fuk did u do that!!! o must of been a shit load of PESO in that trunk! well anyways just bring ur cars to austin all will see wat happenS there homeboy.....GIVE RESPECT U GET RESPECT!


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

when is the austin show ?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 8 2009, 12:10 AM~14122796
> *yeah they float like a muthafukr y dont u try building a real lowrider rules car with no weight homie thats y yall never went to one cuz yall will get kick out with all that fukn extra weight and 5 inch extended a arms and if there so street legal y did u trailer all ur cars to the abilene show .....I DON'T KNOW...
> :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: WHAT'S IT STAND FOR????*


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

DAMN GETTIN OUT THERE ON EACH OTHER I SAW YOU GUYS CHECKING INTO THE HOTEL IN ABILENE I WAS AT THE HOTEL HAD TO TAKE A SHIT HAHAHA BUT DAMN FOR REAL YOU GUYS MAKE ME WANNA HIT UP THE AUSTIN SHOW WHEN IS IT?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Jun 8 2009, 05:05 PM~14129758
> *DAMN GETTIN OUT THERE ON EACH OTHER I SAW YOU GUYS CHECKING INTO THE HOTEL IN ABILENE I WAS AT THE HOTEL HAD TO TAKE A SHIT HAHAHA BUT DAMN FOR REAL YOU GUYS MAKE ME WANNA HIT UP THE AUSTIN SHOW WHEN IS IT?
> *


lemme see if they got a flyer for that show right quick.... i know San Antonio Wego Show coming up on July 5th..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

this is all i found so far regarding the Austin wego show 

*9/ ? (SUN)
Fiestas Patrias "Furiosos De Metal" Car Show and Festival 
LMPevents.net
Austin, TX (Travis County Expo Center) 
FULL POINTS
Visit LMPevents.net or call 281.494.8370*

once i see a flyer ill let ya know


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

heres the flyer for the San Antonio show..


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Jun 8 2009, 05:05 PM~14129758
> *DAMN GETTIN OUT THERE ON EACH OTHER I SAW YOU GUYS CHECKING INTO THE HOTEL IN ABILENE I WAS AT THE HOTEL HAD TO TAKE A SHIT HAHAHA BUT DAMN FOR REAL YOU GUYS MAKE ME WANNA HIT UP THE AUSTIN SHOW WHEN IS IT?
> *


july 24 tru 26....its gona be a good show.....wat cars do u have homie?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 Members: FPEREZII, 210hardhitterz, 96_impalass

What's good San Antonio...ya'll going to Victoria?


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jun 8 2009, 04:50 PM~14129607
> *when is the austin show ?
> *


july 24-26 :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 8 2009, 05:40 PM~14130082
> *3 Members: FPEREZII, 210hardhitterz, 96_impalass
> 
> What's good San Antonio...ya'll going to Victoria?
> *


nah were goin to h-town show this sunday its the texasheatwave show.....they pay more than wego tour so we all discided to go to h-town.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 8 2009, 04:43 PM~14130135
> *nah were goin to h-town show this sunday its the texasheatwave show.....they pay more than wego tour so we all discided to go to h-town.
> *


Well good luck, hope you all have a safe trip to and from. It was nice to have met some of you in Abilene.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 8 2009, 02:55 PM~14129051
> *hahahah u say i always bring up the peso....ur alway talkn shit about tires vato !  look homeboy lets just hop and fuk all excuses ok......our cars are competition cars they dont look very pretty but they fukn fly and still pass for the lowrider vegas shows(la tejana and thats real car shows)....and idk y u keep sayn there all street cars if they are then y did you trailer them to abilene??? o and another thing i heard now that ur talkn about peso....i heard u cracked the frame in half of the tomb raider and it was reinforce how in the fuk did u do that!!! o must of been a shit load of PESO in that trunk! well anyways just bring ur cars to austin all will see wat happenS there homeboy.....GIVE RESPECT U GET RESPECT!
> *



NO SIR, NEVER HAD NO WEIGHT IN THE TOMBRAIDER THAT WAS MY CAR WHEN THE FRAME BROKE. SO I KNOW IF IT HAD WEIGHT OR NOT AND IT DIDNT.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*YOU BE THE JUDGE *

210 HARD HITTERS










IRVING CUSTOMZ









AND THIS IS THE TOMBRAIDER AFTER WE PUT THE NEW FRAME ON IT


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP NORAB$


----------



## no rab$ (Jun 12, 2007)

chillin :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 8 2009, 08:47 AM~14125148
> *yeah thats wat im sayn but ur boy in the 79 runs his mouth to fukn much homeboy hes about to get knockd the fuk out so u should tell him that vato"a if u lose u lose better luck next time" cuz he keeps sayn he beat viagra when they handed me the 1st place money...the scale aint gona lie que no homeboy?? take the fukn lose and quit cryn  o and vatos like mazda88 wana talk all chingon and u call them out and they punk the fuk out....idk my boys are at the point where they just dont care wat happens theres just to much talkn and no fukn action....so yall give respect yall get respect samething goes for ceasar he walks up to our ranger and starts talkn about the lights and cryn about tires but the funny things is that vato dont even have a hopper so y talk shit if he aint got shit to back it up! but best thing to do is get ready for austin and keep this shit real and stop the kid shit cuz were all grow men here vato...so big tires or not weight or no weight lets just hop are cars and see wat happen on the scale and no cryn let the guy on the scale do his job.....peace homie!
> *




U NEED TO LEARN HOW TO TAKE CRITICIZM VATO. U GET ALL UPSET FOR NO REASON. WE WILL SEE U IN AUSTIN


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by no rab$_@Jun 8 2009, 06:52 PM~14131651
> *chillin  :biggrin:
> *


U SEE ALL THIS BULLSHIT TALKIN


----------



## no rab$ (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 8 2009, 08:59 PM~14131723
> *U SEE ALL THIS BULLSHIT TALKIN
> *


that shits preeety funny i think we should sit up a little jump


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by no rab$_@Jun 8 2009, 08:03 PM~14131764
> *that shits preeety funny i think we should sit up a little jump
> *


wow


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

no rab$ sup


----------



## no rab$ (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Jun 8 2009, 09:44 PM~14132301
> *no rab$ sup
> *


u left the shop u tell princes what was up


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*damn lol yall be getting crunk on the bitch... just remember yall this is lowrider talk we dont need none of the fighting ..gangbanging... shit theres little kids and familys going to these car shows.... so keep it real homies have a good time in the next show.... theres always gonna be shows its not the end of the world or last hop *


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by no rab$_@Jun 8 2009, 08:46 PM~14132323
> *u left the shop u tell princes what was up
> *


yup


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 8 2009, 08:51 PM~14132390
> *damn lol yall be getting crunk on the bitch... just remember yall this is lowrider talk  we dont need none of the fighting ..gangbanging... shit theres little kids and familys going to these car shows.... so keep it real homies have a good time in the next show.... theres always gonna be shows its not the end of the world or last hop
> *


x2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 8 2009, 06:43 PM~14131541
> *YOU BE THE JUDGE
> 
> 210 HARD HITTERS
> ...


i said the red monte takes it, u have to b realistic, the monte hops higher, is clean no stickers , on 13s, the car looks lowrider


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have been in the hopping pit a couple of years back with both Ceaser & Hardhitterz, cant see why yall cant just let the cars do the talking like you normally do & let the Scale Be the Judge! Hopping is a sport win some, loose sum!


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 8 2009, 05:46 PM~14130177
> *Well good luck, hope you all have a safe trip to and from. It was nice to have met some of you in Abilene.
> *


thanx alot homie!


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 8 2009, 07:43 PM~14131541
> *YOU BE THE JUDGE
> 
> 210 HARD HITTERS
> ...


ok just like i to yall the last time we had alot of problems with viagra that nite but still hit 55inchs....and there vidoes of it gettin way higher than this one come on post the good one not the ones where it hit lower inchs homboy......and chingon is still all stock with no exteded uppers or lowers all stock on the back and if u see the vidoe it was bottoming out bad due to old ass spring in the front and that just a basic set up to and it still hit 38 single pump 6 batteries! :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by no rab$_@Jun 8 2009, 08:03 PM~14131764
> *that shits preeety funny i think we should sit up a little jump
> *


hahah ok tuff guy bring it on vato...were down to boxx!! :biggrin: 
one on one!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 8 2009, 10:28 PM~14132947
> *i said the red monte takes it, u have to b realistic, the monte hops higher, is clean no stickers , on 13s, the car looks lowrider
> *


X2


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 8 2009, 09:28 PM~14132947
> *i said the red monte takes it, u have to b realistic, the monte hops higher, is clean no stickers , on 13s, the car looks lowrider
> *


i agree


----------



## ATXrider (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 8 2009, 04:41 PM~14130099
> *july 24-26  :biggrin:
> *



So it sounds like the texas heatwave is going to be the place to be


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 8 2009, 10:54 PM~14134969
> *ok just like i to yall the last time we had alot of problems with viagra that nite but still hit 55inchs....and there vidoes of it gettin way higher than this one come on post the good one not the ones where it hit lower inchs homboy......and chingon is still all stock with no exteded uppers or lowers all stock on the back and if u see the vidoe it was bottoming out bad due to old ass spring in the front and that just a basic set up to and it still hit 38 single pump 6 batteries! :biggrin:
> *




*WELL IF I COULD FIND A BETTER ONE I WOULD POST IT. *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXrider_@Jun 9 2009, 07:53 AM~14136933
> *So it sounds like the texas heatwave is going to be the place to be
> *




*HEATWAVE WILL BE THE PLACE TO BE HOMIES*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

THESE ARE THE PAYOUTS AT THE HEATWAVE. 
SINGLE PUMP CAR HOP 
1ST $500. 2ND $300. 3RD 100.

SINGLE PUMP TRUCK HOP 
1ST $500 2ND $300. 3RD $100. 
DOUBLE PUMP CAR & TRUCK HOP 
1ST 500. 2ND $300. 3RD $100. 
RADICAL HOP CAR & TRUCK 
1ST $500. 2ND $300. 3RD $100. 
CAR AND TRUCK DANCE 
1ST $500. 2ND $300. 3RD $100.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

SUP BUBBAJORDON NO WORK TODAY HOMIE


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 8 2009, 10:54 PM~14134969
> *ok just like i to yall the last time we had alot of problems with viagra that nite but still hit 55inchs....and there vidoes of it gettin way higher than this one come on post the good one not the ones where it hit lower inchs homboy......and chingon is still all stock with no exteded uppers or lowers all stock on the back and if u see the vidoe it was bottoming out bad due to old ass spring in the front and that just a basic set up to and it still hit 38 single pump 6 batteries! :biggrin:
> *



THESE ARE THE OTHERS I COULD FIND


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

SUP LACES


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 9 2009, 10:11 AM~14137608
> *SUP LACES
> *


trying to understand, but i guess i'm looking at it wrong :dunno: .


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jun 9 2009, 09:16 AM~14137663
> *trying to understand, but i guess i'm looking at it wrong  :dunno: .
> *




OH WELL WE GOING TO THE HEATWAVE AND WE'LL SEE WHAT HAPPENS THERE :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 9 2009, 10:18 AM~14137682
> *OH WELL WE GOING TO THE HEATWAVE AND WE'LL SEE WHAT HAPPENS THERE :biggrin:
> *


is that where the first video was from when they didnt want to take the car off the trailer?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jun 9 2009, 09:19 AM~14137701
> *is that where the first video was from when they didnt want to take the car off the trailer?
> *



SAME PLACE DIFFERENT SHOW


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

ITS AGOOD SHOW TO GO TO LOTS OF RIDES AND THE HOP IS IN AN ARENA. REAL NICE ALL KINDS OF CARS. JUST HOT AS HELL THOUGH


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 9 2009, 09:29 AM~14137814
> *ITS AGOOD SHOW TO GO TO LOTS OF RIDES AND THE HOP IS IN AN ARENA. REAL NICE ALL KINDS OF CARS. JUST HOT AS HELL THOUGH
> *



X2


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 9 2009, 10:29 AM~14137814
> *ITS AGOOD SHOW TO GO TO LOTS OF RIDES AND THE HOP IS IN AN ARENA. REAL NICE ALL KINDS OF CARS. JUST HOT AS HELL THOUGH
> *


you aint liein... and its 2 days thats a killa .. hopefully ill get to make it out there. Venom bring plenty of bud light buey :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 9 2009, 06:44 PM~14143641
> *you aint liein... and its 2 days thats a killa .. hopefully ill get to make it out there. Venom bring plenty of bud light buey  :thumbsup:
> *




WE WILL BRING PLENTY OF BUD LIGHT AND WATER. IF NOT U WILL DEHYDRATE WEY :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes sir we should make it this year,see everbody thier, hell of a show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 9 2009, 09:04 AM~14137541
> *THESE ARE THE PAYOUTS AT THE HEATWAVE.
> SINGLE PUMP CAR HOP
> 1ST $500. 2ND $300. 3RD 100.
> ...


Notice they dnt put single pump trucks and cars together!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 8 2009, 10:28 PM~14132947
> *i said the red monte takes it, u have to b realistic, the monte hops higher, is clean no stickers , on 13s, the car looks lowrider
> *


i never understood what all the stickers were about


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 10 2009, 02:40 AM~14147279
> *i never understood what all the stickers were about
> *


a dont fukn worry about the stickers! worry about ur own shit!


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 8 2009, 07:43 PM~14131541
> *YOU BE THE JUDGE
> 
> 210 HARD HITTERS
> ...


OK VIAGRA DIDNT HIT AS GOOD ON THIS ONE BUT LETS JUDGE THE FLOATING/WEIGHT....COMPARE VIAGRA TO THE RED MONTE????? U TELL ME WITCH HAS THE WEIGHT AND WITCH HAS JUST POWER AND BE STR8 UP HOMIES  !


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 9 2009, 10:06 AM~14137557
> *THESE ARE THE OTHERS I COULD FIND
> 
> 
> ...


VIAGRA HIT 64 ON THIS ONE(SLAMING BUMPER)....LOOK... AND ITS WEIGHT FREE IT DONT FLOAT ALL :biggrin: ....LOOK AT IC AND 210 ULL SEE THE DIFFRENTS!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

I keep hearing LRM rules. They dont even come to Texas!! FUCK LRM!! Why go by their rules!! Keep it Street. I dont even hop but when I see hoppers I like to see clean hoppers that can cruise the streets. Specially here in TEXAS!! Just my .02!


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 10 2009, 09:15 AM~14148703
> *I keep hearing LRM rules. They dont even come to Texas!! FUCK LRM!! Why go by their rules!! Keep it Street. I dont even hop but when I see hoppers I like to see clean hoppers that can cruise the streets. Specially here in TEXAS!! Just my .02!
> *


well keep on hearing it cuz all we keep hearing is people cryin about tire size's....a we build our cars to lowriders rule (the real big shows) but now theyaint really around so were not gona change them around for wat there doing good...we dont give a fuk wat other people say were here to win!


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 10 2009, 09:15 AM~14148703
> *I keep hearing LRM rules. They dont even come to Texas!! FUCK LRM!! Why go by their rules!! Keep it Street. I dont even hop but when I see hoppers I like to see clean hoppers that can cruise the streets. Specially here in TEXAS!! Just my .02!
> *


X2


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!+Jun 10 2009, 03:40 AM~14147279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize: _WOW! YOU'RE FYSTIE :uh: _


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Jun 10 2009, 09:31 AM~14148846
> *X2
> *


and samething goes for u!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 10 2009, 10:25 AM~14148795
> *well keep on hearing it cuz all we keep hearing is people cryin about tire size's....a we build our cars to lowriders rule (the real big shows) but now theyaint really around so were not gona change them around for wat there doing good...we dont give a fuk wat other people say were here to win!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jun 10 2009, 09:57 AM~14149079
> *
> :scrutinize: WOW! YOU'RE FYSTIE :uh:
> *


lol....theres just to much hating and no action! hop wat u brought....excuses aint gona get u nowhere! :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 10 2009, 11:02 AM~14149128
> *lol....theres just to much hating and no action! hop wat u brought....excuses aint gona get u nowhere! :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 10 2009, 09:58 AM~14149087
> *and samething goes for u!
> *


Like u don't have weight Homie come on the doors r fixin to pop open from it flexin so bad but fuck it well see u in Austin


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Jun 10 2009, 10:08 AM~14149187
> *Like u don't have weight Homie come on the doors r fixin to pop open from it flexin so bad but fuck it well see u in Austin
> *


if u knew about hopping homie u would know....my frame is parcial wrapped not fully wrapped! now tombraider broke the fukn frame in half AND ITS WAS FULLY WRAPPED! so now u tell me who has the weight :biggrin: and if my car had weight like yalls it wounldnt last this long with just a PARACIAL WRAP! so wat car are u bringing HOMIE??


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

I'll have 6 there take ur pic


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Know plenty about hopping know plenty about ur car to it's junk


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Sup strangs


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Jun 10 2009, 11:05 AM~14149687
> *Sup strangs
> *


still trying to understand!


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Me 2 sir me 2


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 10 2009, 09:25 AM~14148795
> *well keep on hearing it cuz all we keep hearing is people cryin about tire size's....a we build our cars to lowriders rule (the real big shows) but now theyaint really around so were not gona change them around for wat there doing good...we dont give a fuk wat other people say were here to win!
> *


so ur cars are st8 hoppers not street driven cars?


----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

you keep saying there crying about tire size (and that's really it) but it seems you keep crying about 4 link and saying ppl got weight and saying our cars is within the LRM rules(dam who's really crying). :uh: :uh:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah what's funny 2 damn the car came with a 4 link so what u talking about u ain't got no 4 link glad u brought that up


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pympsta2g2_@Jun 10 2009, 11:33 AM~14149934
> *you texas ppl say check out you swagg.............I say peep my 61 rag
> 
> Just think if you seen a rag or a glass house w/ some14s w/205s
> ...


 :0 :dunno: i wouldnt think so thats just my .02


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jun 10 2009, 11:29 AM~14149903
> *so ur cars are st8 hoppers not street driven cars?
> *


they can drive but we dont since military got shut down.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 10 2009, 11:49 AM~14150077
> *they can drive but we dont since military got shut down.
> *


Ok


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pympsta2g2_@Jun 10 2009, 11:33 AM~14149934
> *you keep saying there crying about tire size (and that's really it) but it seems you keep crying about 4 link and saying ppl got weight and saying our cars is within the LRM rules(dam who's really crying). :uh: :uh:
> *


thereS nobody cryn here im ready to hop but people just keep talkn! go back and read it again....ive said it plenty of times FUK ALL EXCUSES AND LET JUST FUKN HOP"BIG TIRES SMALL TIRES WEIGHT OR NO WEIGHT!" SO GET IT RIGHT!


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 10 2009, 12:53 PM~14150120
> *thereS nobody cryn here im ready to hop but people just keep talkn! go back and read it again....ive said it plenty of times FUK ALL EXCUSES AND LET JUST FUKN HOP"BIG TIRES SMALL TIRES WEIGHT OR NO WEIGHT!" SO GET IT RIGHT!
> *


*whats consider big tires???*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, 81.7.TX., SHOELACES, el chamuco, spider 53, 210hardhitterz


_:wave: WHAT UP LOCOS :biggrin: _


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Jun 10 2009, 11:36 AM~14149969
> *Yeah what's funny 2 damn the car came with a 4 link so what u talking about u ain't got no 4 link glad u brought that up
> *


viagra had one about 2 yeah ago and everybody wanted me to hopp with radicals cuz of the 4link so we put it back to stock monts.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 10 2009, 12:53 PM~14150120
> *thereS nobody cryn here im ready to hop but people just keep talkn! go back and read it again....ive said it plenty of times FUK ALL EXCUSES AND LET JUST FUKN HOP"BIG TIRES SMALL TIRES WEIGHT OR NO WEIGHT!" SO GET IT RIGHT!
> *


X817  Then we will see who goes for a cruise afterwards!! :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Jun 10 2009, 11:04 AM~14149678
> *Know plenty about hopping know plenty about ur car to it's junk
> *


wat u wana do homie .....how much and when??? im ready ! lets see how good ur junk hops!


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 10 2009, 11:57 AM~14150156
> *X817   Then we will see who goes for a cruise afterwards!!  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah my new street single pump car is ready to hit the streets homie!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 10 2009, 11:55 AM~14150141
> *whats consider big tires???
> *


my .02 is anything bigger than 185/75/14


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 10 2009, 12:00 PM~14149646
> *if u knew about hopping homie u would know....my frame is parcial wrapped not fully wrapped!  now tombraider broke the fukn frame in half AND ITS WAS FULLY WRAPPED! so now u tell me who has the weight :biggrin:  and if my car had weight like yalls it wounldnt last this long with just a PARACIAL WRAP!  so wat car are u bringing HOMIE??
> *


*so you're saying la tejana and Viagra has NO extra weight besides the batts?*


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Jun 10 2009, 11:57 AM~14150156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i think he was saying with viagra


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jun 10 2009, 01:02 PM~14150216
> *my .02 is anything bigger than 185/75/14
> *


 :0 :0 *thats a decent size i run on Chamuco 195/75/14 but probably gonna down grade one size *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 10 2009, 01:01 PM~14150208
> *hell yeah my new street single pump car is ready to hit the streets homie!
> *


Straight from the Pit to the Streets!! :0


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 10 2009, 12:06 PM~14150253
> *so you're saying la tejana and Viagra has NO extra weight besides the batts?
> *


yeah just batteries and tubing rack! lowrider legal.....  they havent change...it has all enspection holes on the rack still.


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 10 2009, 01:08 PM~14150745
> *Straight from the Pit to the Streets!!  :0
> *


hell yeah are rolling too??


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jun 10 2009, 12:06 PM~14150256
> *i think he was saying with viagra
> *


viagra does run pretty good but it need a windshield and a tranny its slip bad but still gets in and out the pit...other than that its good! :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 10 2009, 12:06 PM~14150253
> *so you're saying la tejana and Viagra has NO extra weight besides the batts?
> *


are you the one with the blue linc??


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## therealrider (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jun 10 2009, 02:50 PM~14152226
> *
> *


sent pm


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by therealrider_@Jun 10 2009, 03:52 PM~14152247
> *sent pm
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 10 2009, 04:47 PM~14152205
> *are you the one with the blue linc??
> *


*naw homie i didnt go to that show*


----------



## jorgetellez (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 10 2009, 04:01 PM~14152337
> *naw homie i didnt go to that show
> *


so wat car do u have homie ?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jun 10 2009, 12:02 PM~14150216
> *my .02 is anything bigger than 185/75/14
> *


dammit :banghead: iam right at the border line then.. i got 185/75s. shit i would love to ride 13s but i drive the car too damn much..


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

* does anyone have a video of that other ranger that was there????*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 10 2009, 08:24 PM~14155766
> *dammit  :banghead: iam right at the border line then.. i got 185/75s.  shit i would love to ride 13s but i drive the car too damn much..
> *


only real gs ride 13s all day


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 10 2009, 09:39 AM~14148398
> *a dont fukn worry about the stickers! worry about ur own shit!
> *


im not worried about them & my shits invisible but still looks better than yours


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 10 2009, 06:28 PM~14153130
> *so wat car do u have homie ?
> *


*a single pump street towncar, driving it everywhere, and i got something else in the works as we speak, but im not gonna say too much about that yet, it'll be out soon enough*


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 10 2009, 09:32 PM~14155864
> * does anyone have a video of that  other ranger that was there????
> *


if ur talkn about ours the pink and white one look up on youtube (truck hop la tejana) ill take u right to it.


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 11 2009, 06:48 AM~14158610
> *im not worried about them & my shits invisible but still looks better than yours
> *


yeah sure homie...ive never heard of ur car! plus i have 3 CARS i take to show that are mine AND A NEW SINGLE COMING so idk wat car ur talkn about!


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 11 2009, 07:56 AM~14158901
> *a single pump street towncar, driving it everywhere, and i got something else in the works as we speak, but im not gonna say too much about that yet, it'll be out soon enough
> *


COOL THE MORE SHO UP THE BETTER ..... I GOT A COUPLE OF SECRET CARS COMIN OUT SOON TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 11 2009, 10:19 AM~14159412
> *if ur talkn about ours the pink and white one look up on youtube (truck hop la tejana) ill take u right to it.
> *


*white??? how many rangers hop there then...... im talking bout the creamish one with single pump 8 batts....*


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 11 2009, 09:28 AM~14159472
> *white??? how many rangers hop there then...... im talking bout the creamish one with single pump 8 batts....
> *


theres was 3 rangers a black one from bad boyz and the cream colored one and ours pink and white (la tejana) and there all single pump 8 batteries.


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 11 2009, 02:22 PM~14161543
> *theres was 3 rangers a black one from bad boyz and the cream colored one and ours pink and white (la tejana) and there all single pump 8 batteries.
> *


*that one video of it?? *


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 10 2009, 08:32 PM~14155864
> * does anyone have a video of that  other ranger that was there????
> *


U mean my homeboy Chris from Lubbock. I got video of it ill try 2 post it up


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Jun 11 2009, 10:22 AM~14159431
> *yeah sure homie...ive never heard of ur car! plus i have 3 CARS i take to show that are mine AND A NEW SINGLE COMING  so idk wat car ur talkn about!
> *


damn big timer, you got me beat, invisible = i dont have a hopper


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Jun 11 2009, 03:20 PM~14162085
> *U mean my homeboy Chris from Lubbock. I got video of it ill try 2 post it up
> *


  *post it up homie.....*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 11 2009, 01:35 PM~14162221
> *damn big timer, you got me beat, invisible = i dont have a hopper
> *


and why not..... ? :wave: :wave: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 11 2009, 04:56 PM~14163077
> *and  why  not.....  ?</span> :wave:  :wave:  :tongue:  :tongue:
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>to much drama & shit talking, i wouldnt know how to act, so i just stick to cruisin low & slow with no problems


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 11 2009, 03:26 PM~14163400
> *to much drama & shit talking, i wouldnt know how to act, so i just stick to cruisin low & slow with no problems
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

View My Video


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

Dam this uploadin shit takes 4ever :banghead:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 10 2009, 10:16 PM~14156369
> *only real gs ride 13s all day
> *


 :thumbsup: 

you takin your bike to the next latinfest show in August? :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Jun 11 2009, 05:29 PM~14163445
> *View My Video
> *


  *what did the black one hit....*


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

I WILL TRY AND POST SOME IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 11 2009, 06:03 PM~14164909
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> you takin your bike to the next latinfest show in August?  :biggrin:
> *


hell no. no one plays right up there. bribin judges. kinda like what some peeps did to you last year


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 11 2009, 10:53 PM~14167280
> *hell no. no one plays right up there. bribin judges. kinda like what some peeps did to you last year
> *


awww you'll be ok :biggrin: .. thats when you say fuck it and slam a 12pack and keep going


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 11 2009, 06:21 PM~14165046
> *  what did the black one hit....
> *


Not 2 high it bustd a hose


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Jun 12 2009, 08:00 AM~14169386
> *Not 2 high it bustd a hose
> *


*do you happen to know when is the next LBK show???* :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 11 2009, 03:26 PM~14163400
> *to much drama & shit talking, i wouldnt know how to act, so i just stick to cruisin low & slow with no problems
> *




U GOT HAT RIGHT HOMIE, THE HOPPIN JUST AINT THE SAME NO MORE. SO RIDIN LOW SLOW WITH NO PROBLEMS SOUNDS BADASS HOMIE


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

4realz.. the hoppin gets entertaining but i dont wanna get shot in the process :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 12 2009, 06:01 PM~14174263
> *4realz.. the hoppin gets entertaining but i dont wanna get shot in the process  :biggrin:
> *


*i know what you mean on that one... we gots peoples that cant take a loss and start to try to get all gangta lol.. so hoppin does get you crunk but people need to remember that its all for fun and can be done some other day * :0 :cheesy:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 12 2009, 08:15 AM~14170144
> *do you happen to know when is the next LBK show??? :cheesy:
> *


I know UCE is havin 1 but cant remember when i had already drank a couple :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 12 2009, 05:26 PM~14174431
> *i know what you mean on that one... we gots peoples that cant take a loss and start to try to get all gangta lol.. so hoppin does get you crunk but people need to remember that its all for fun and can be done some other day  :0  :cheesy:
> *


yup thats goes to project 79! take the lost homie there alway a next time... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 12 2009, 04:01 PM~14174263
> *4realz.. the hoppin gets entertaining but i dont wanna get shot in the process  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## just.love48 (Jun 15, 2009)

My Webpage


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Jun 12 2009, 08:41 PM~14175377
> *I know UCE is havin 1 but cant remember when i had already drank a couple :biggrin:
> *


  * let me know when it goes down wanna go there to to smash the bumpa*


----------

